# Rebarrel cost



## drdarby45 (Nov 16, 2022)

I was pondering switching barrels on my model 7 from a 243 to a 308. I want to step up a contour size and have a 20 or 22” finished barrel. I’ve never done this before and was wondering what I might expect to pay to have this done by a gunsmith. TIA


----------



## bullgator (Nov 16, 2022)

drdarby45 said:


> I was pondering switching barrels on my model 7 from a 243 to a 308. I want to step up a contour size and have a 20 or 22” finished barrel. I’ve never done this before and was wondering what I might expect to pay to have this done by a gunsmith. TIA


It would depend on the brand/quality of the barrel. The price of the blank can vary quite a bit. Then you pay for the work. You may also need the stock opened up for the larger contour. All in all I’d guess $450-700.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Nov 16, 2022)

I just did 2 barrel swaps to change caliber, one on a Tikka and one on a Savage.  It was way cheaper to buy a barrel vise, action wrench, and go gauges for the new calibers and I can always switch them back with the appropriate gauges.  For the new calibers I wasn't looking for anything fancy, so I picked up factory new take off barrels on ebay for $150 to $200.  If it's a shouldered barrel with no barrel nut you do run the risk of it not headspacing correctly in which case you will need machine work from a gunsmith.


----------



## ScLowCountry (Nov 17, 2022)

I would just keep the .243 if you are using it for hunting.  It's not worth the money in terms of deer killing.


----------



## Clemson (Nov 17, 2022)

Your Model Seven will shoot much tighter groups with a heavier contour barrel.  This is NOT a do-it-yourself project, but the Model Seven action makes it an attractive project to pursue.  I would suggest that you contact your favorite gunsmith to get an estimate.  (So far the guesses are low.) Complicating things are finishing options.  Do you want Stainless or Blued finish, etc.  Your gunsmith can help you sort out the options.

Bill Jacobs


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 17, 2022)

seems the going price for a barrel blank is around $400 it today's world.  Then it needs to be threaded and crowned.  We used a heavy sporter for my .260 when we did it.


----------



## drdarby45 (Nov 17, 2022)

Jester896 said:


> seems the going price for a barrel blank is around $400 it today's world.  Then it needs to be threaded and crowned.  We used a heavy sporter for my .260 when we did it.


Gotcha, so let’s say I’m in for $400 on the barrel. What do think I’d be all in for on cost for a gunsmith to do it. (He’d probably have to channel out the stock a little bit). It’s a Boyd’s walnut stock


----------



## Clemson (Nov 17, 2022)

Around $8-900 to thread, chamber, cut, crown, engrave caliber, bead blast, inlet stock to accept barrel.  That would be for Stainless.  Add more for polish and blue of a Chrome Moly barrel or for Cerakote of the barreled action, stainless or carbon.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 17, 2022)

@Clemson what type of engraving do you do?  I seem to remember you might blue as well.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 18, 2022)

It sort of sounds to me like you want to take a compact "mountain style" Remington hunting rig and turn it into a full sized remington hunting rig. Since there are abundantly more full size rifles than compacts readily available on the market, It might be a lot simpler and cost effective to just buy a  700 with the barrel length, profile and any other features you want and still have your model 7 compact.

If you like the idea of a switch barrel setup, Savages are the way to go with plenty of aftermarket and takeoff parts available and the barrel nut makes kitchen table barrel swaps a breeze. Lots of other advantages engineered into them as well.
Good Luck


----------



## rmp (Nov 18, 2022)

If you can be patient, a blank doesn’t have to be $400 but that number will suffice for ballparking a total cost. 
Plenty depends on the Smith too. 
I’ve had some refuse payment for bead blasting and others not charge for opening a channel. Even after I insisted because of the time involved. It’s best to call and talk directly to the guy doing the work.

PM incoming.


----------



## Clemson (Nov 18, 2022)

Jester896 said:


> @Clemson what type of engraving do you do?  I seem to remember you might blue as well.


I use a New Hermes engraver.  I farm out most of the bluing these days.  I have enough to do with rebarreling and repairs.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 30, 2022)

well there is another option or two.  obtain a 700 barrel in 308 and have a smith screw it on your model 7..same threads and tenon.. caliber stamp will not line up most likely.. then he'll check headspace and adjust. it if needed.. I swapped barrels on 700s a number of times and only had one that didn't headspace easily,..  Also you can get a short chambered Shaw barrel for around 180 and have it installed.. that's for a chrome moly barrel so bluing or cerakote the barrel would be needed.. shaw's will surprise you.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 6, 2022)

I am far from this fire but at those costs I would simply add a rifle to the stable. 

There are some inherently accurate alternatives these days that are reasonably priced. 

Good luck!


----------



## rosewood (Dec 13, 2022)

I am with Jim, you might be just as well buying another rifle that is already what you want.   You can invest a lot of money paying a gunsmith to rebarrel and spend more money than a new gun.

If you had a savage, you could rebarrel yourself pretty easy for <$300.

Rosewood


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Dec 15, 2022)

I paid $700 for something similar a few years ago.  It might cost a little more because some stock work would need to be done and I'm sure all of the "Putinflation" has made the cost of everything increase from 7 years ago.


----------

